# Small Japanese Maple Selection



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Hey y'all,

Please don't judge my puny little shrubs 😂. I've been so focused on getting the grass up and going and not throwing away the money I spent on sod that I haven't put any effort into my shrub beds. Sod is doing well and I'll focus more on other things next hear.

I have this particular area of grass, and it seems silly when I mow it to just cut this little corner. I think I want to remove the sod, and plant a Japanese Maple here. I LOVE japanese maples.

A few things I need to consider, though. My wife wants it to not block the view from the window behind it, so I need one that will stay short.

In my researching, I have read about dwarf japanese maples that don't get very tall, and I have read about growing japanese maples in a pot to restrict the growth.

Either method I'm fine with. However, in a few places I read that a "dwarf" japanese maple will grow almost as large as any other if not potted. Which would defeat the purpose.

So, the main point of my post, do y'all have any recommendations for me on a Japanese Maple that will stay relatively small? If not, what do y'all have to say about the pot method, and what size pot do I need to be searching for? I'm guessing this window is at about 7', but I need to pull a tape on it.


----------



## Deeproot (Sep 28, 2020)

I can't give you cold hard facts about the characteristics of Japanese maple. I can only say that I have one. I planted my Dwarf JM 3 years ago and it doesn't grow much. It's about 5' tall 6-8' wide. As long as you buy a dwarf you shouldn't have an issue with that tree blocking the window. I'm not a fan of keeping the tree in a pot, you'd have to be super vigilant about watering and making sure it doesn't dry out. Beside they don't grow that much and you could always trim it.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I would run irrigation up to water it from my drip line, but I'd rather it not be in a pot anyway if it isn't necessary. Thanks!

Do you have any photos of yours? Seems there are about a hundred different varieties of japanese maple. Some significantly different from others and all beautiful. I'm gonna have a hard time picking one.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I am Zone 5. There are a couple dwarfs at my mom's house, and I have one at my new house.

Two are rather large for japanese maples. In both cases, the trees are trying to grow in shade, and getting "leggy" trying to find sun. The third has remained a dwarf with minimal intervention since it gets ample sunlight.

Easy, easy trees to grow. I would not pot it, just trim to restrict size.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I'm gonna show some ignorance, but I can trim it to restrict the height without compromising the shape? Seems to me cutting the top out will look weird. &#128514;.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

mwemaxxowner said:


> I'm gonna show some ignorance, but I can trim it to restrict the height without compromising the shape? Seems to me cutting the top out will look weird. 😂.


Yes, technically you can "dwarf" any japanese maple using basic pruning techniques. Depending how certain trees were grafted can also determine it's overall height.

I've seen japanese maple trees that if left to grow freely would reach 15-20ft tall but were managed at 4-5ft.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

I have loved Japanese Maples for many years now and have 40+ different varieties. There are many dwarf or pendulous (weeping) varieties like Crimson Queen, Tamukeyama, Red Dragon (most of these have serrated leaves) and cannot tolerate full sun in the south. I would check out a company from NC http://mrmaple.com/. They have hundreds of JMs with Pics and growing habits (Max height over 15-20 years, Sun or part shade requirements, etc.). They will ship their trees overnight using FedEx so they arrive next day very healthy, or if you are close to them, you can have them hold for pickup. I drive 1.5 hours from North GA and pick up 4-5 at a time once I purchase them on-line. Every Tuesday they release an e-mail if you subscribe of 10 new trees at 10:00 am and have specials throughout the year you can take advantage of.
This a a great company to get many varieties of JMs you can't get at the big Box Stores and you will have a unique JM that no one else has.
Hit me up if you have any other questions.
I also have several bonsai JMs as well as container growing JMs around my 1.5 Acre property. I am going to start grafting my own JMs in the near future from the stock that I am growing out now.
Couple of things to think about when selecting which JM would be best for that location.
1. Does that spot get morning sun? Afternoon sun? or full sun all day? Too much afternoon sun can cause leave burn on lace leaf (Dissectum) varieties.
2. Do you want a weeping variety, or upright tree?
3. Lace leaf (dissectum) or regular leaf.
4. Spring, summer, fall colors as many JMs give you a show in all 3 seasons and some even have red or yellow bark in winter, creating a winter interest as well.

Good Luck with choosing what you like.

Here are some of the varieties i have collected.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Great detail above, I would just add be careful when buying dwarf. They don't always behave like a true dwarf should. I got a Japanese maple when I did my landscaping over and contractor wouldn't plant it close to my house because he was worried about roots. I would go weeping or acer pala or something similar


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Excellent info on Japanese Maple trees! :thumbup:

Especially that website specifically for Japanese Maple trees! :thumbup:

Thanks for posting and sharing! :bandit:



Jeffersonzoysia said:


> I have loved Japanese Maples for many years now and have 40+ different varieties. There are many dwarf or pendulous (weeping) varieties like Crimson Queen, Tamukeyama, Red Dragon (most of these have serrated leaves) and cannot tolerate full sun in the south. I would check out a company from NC http://mrmaple.com/. They have hundreds of JMs with Pics and growing habits (Max height over 15-20 years, Sun or part shade requirements, etc.). They will ship their trees overnight using FedEx so they arrive next day very healthy, or if you are close to them, you can have them hold for pickup. I drive 1.5 hours from North GA and pick up 4-5 at a time once I purchase them on-line. Every Tuesday they release an e-mail if you subscribe of 10 new trees at 10:00 am and have specials throughout the year you can take advantage of.
> This a a great company to get many varieties of JMs you can't get at the big Box Stores and you will have a unique JM that no one else has.
> Hit me up if you have any other questions.
> I also have several bonsai JMs as well as container growing JMs around my 1.5 Acre property. I am going to start grafting my own JMs in the near future from the stock that I am growing out now.
> ...


----------

